# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Na de dankzegging gaan de heren gewoon fel in debat - Volkskrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Na de dankzegging gaan de heren gewoon fel in debat*
*Volkskrant -** 9 uur geleden*
AMERSFOORT - Drie christelijke politici debatteerden woensdagavond in Amersfoort. Rouvoet kreeg het meeste applaus, maar hij won niet de meeste stemmen. Balkenende is toch de premier. Here God, wilt U ons *...* 
Christelijke lijsttrekkers Reformatorisch Dagblad
Na de dankzegging gaan de heren gewoon fel in debat RKnieuws
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

